# Where to buy a 90 gallon tank



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey,

I have been to every fish store around town and can't find a 90gal tank. Is there a trusted website out there that you guys have used before that won't charge me an arm and a leg?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't they order one for you?

I would think that ordering a tank online would add a considerable amount of money for shipping.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I thought too. Every pleace I've been says they don't order tanks for customers.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I thought a 90gal was just a tall 75gal. I think there maybe more 75gals out there


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, I am noticing that too. Unfortunately a 75gal isn't enough.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Where are you located? I can't imagine there is not a store somewhat convenient to you that would order a tank. My guess is that the big box stores would not be inclined to order one, but most mom and pop type places should be.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

That's what I thought, but I have not been able to find one that will.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Where are you that you cannot find one?


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Richmond, VA


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

i cant think of many situations where a 90 vs 75 would matter that much, you should just get a 120, LOL.

but seriously dont just walk into the fish stores and see what they have and leave, go to a reputable store and try to talk to the owner and see if they can order you one.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL, yeah I'll have to keep looking. Thanks!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

CichlidGuy85 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought too. Every pleace I've been says they don't order tanks for customers.


Even if you are willing to put down a deposit?


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

yeah, i usually had to put down something at some point...i guess i'm lucky cause I've got an LFS who will not only order me a tank but drill one for me too...or even build a custom one for me...

and yeah definitely try to talk to the owners, you'll probably have a lot more of a chance of getting something ordered, i would find it hard to believe any store that sells tanks can't actually order one. Well, i take that back, I know of one store like that, but it's apparently caused they burned all the bridges with their distributors after going into debt. They only sell mostly fish now, and not too many tanks, lol. Don't bother at the big boxstores though, I'd try to check check out every local fish store in a 30-40 mile radius.


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

That's fine with me, I'll pay for it all up front if need be. I did find a 120gal, but am not willing to pay almost $700 for it!


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

CichlidGuy85 said:


> That's fine with me, I'll pay for it all up front if need be. I did find a 120gal, but am not willing to pay almost $700 for it!


woah thats alot. i mean, i think maybe $400-500 WITH stand is more in the range of realistic


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

You know that's what I was thinking. Then I thought back to when I bought my 55 and it was a little over $400 with the stand. So, I'm not sure what it should be lol. I've been looking online at used ones and they are about 200.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

A 90 gallon has thicker glass than a 75. it's actually the same as a 120 in thickness. So it's going to be more than a 75 in cost.

Any Aqueon dealer (other than a Petco or Petsmart) should be able to order one for you. Richmond Aquarium should be able to get you one. There is also Azalea Aquarium that should be able to get you one also.

Andy


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I found that the pricing really jumps above the 75 gallon mark. Two years ago, I was shocked that my 125 with overflows was about 700 without a stand. Like everything else, tanks increased in pricing during the last economic crisis. In my head I was remembering buying a 150 for ~300, but then realized that was almost 20 years ago!


----------



## CichlidGuy85 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys! I will try those two places and we shall see.


----------



## Finman (Sep 23, 2016)

You can try Glassgages.com. They want $277.00 for a 90 and $77.00 shipped to one of three pickup spots in VA.


----------

